# Elastic attachment for an e-collar



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find the elastic piece that attaches to an e-collar so it let's the collar stretch when the dog barks. Thanks


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Never heard of that before but if it exists it would be pretty cool


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

yes, they do exist and I found the place that makes them. WT Metals Roy Sorenson. I had one before but sold the collar, it worked great.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bumperboy makes a decent version, there are other companies out there as well..
http://store.bumperboy.com/searchresults.asp?cat=59

My dog is very collarwise, and pretty smart. I have seen her flex her neck muscles and "blow" up her neck when I put the collar on, which makes it too loose when dog relaxes....

Also it is not just barking, any strong workout can cause neck muscles to expand, and collar will be too tight....

I have used these before, but still have to get one for this collar....


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Joby is it easy to put on the collar? I really liked the ones from WT Metal, still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Denise Picicci said:


> Joby is it easy to put on the collar? I really liked the ones from WT Metal, still waiting to hear from them.


it varies, some models are harder to put them on....I have heard they are tough to get on dogtra. there are a few types out there...

Leerburg carries something called a cinch it, not sure how flexible it is, but it looks to be somewhat flexible...but have heard it canbe difficult to get on the receiver...

I tried to find the one you are talking about, do you have a link to it?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the bumper boy collar for my Dogtra, was easy to put the boxes on the collar. I had a cinch-it and never got around to putting the boxes on it because it was already a pain before I started.

Love the bumper boy e-strap collar!! Highly recommend it. Oh, just don't lend your collar to someone who might grab it to pump up their 100 lb Rottie for the send out. It will break.

Laura


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Oh, just don't lend your collar to someone who might grab it to pump up their 100 lb Rottie for the send out. It will break.
> 
> Laura


LOL....

I read a bunch of reviews years ago...people were pissed because they attached a lead or tie- out to them and they broke.....WTF???? lol....


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Leerburg carries something called a cinch it


That's made of hard flexible plastic, it doesn't expand by itself. It works very much like a zip tie, except you can release the button and undo it when you want to loosen or take off the collar.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> That's made of hard flexible plastic, it doesn't expand by itself. It works very much like a zip tie, except you can release the button and undo it when you want to loosen or take off the collar.


ah ok...looked like rubber to me...


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to use the Bumperboy, and Bacci started to get irritations/sores from the collar... NOT from the contact points of the ecollar, but from the actual collar. I tried making it tighter, looser, lower, etc. Ended up going back to the original collar that came with the Dogtra receivers.

NO idea if the problem was the Bumperboy collar, but I tried just about everything before switching back to the regular collar. Don't know if it was an allergic reaction or what... I wondered if the elastic part and the expanding/contracting caused the irritation.




Joby Becker said:


> Bumperboy makes a decent version, there are other companies out there as well..
> http://store.bumperboy.com/searchresults.asp?cat=59
> 
> My dog is very collarwise, and pretty smart. I have seen her flex her neck muscles and "blow" up her neck when I put the collar on, which makes it too loose when dog relaxes....
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> I used to use the Bumperboy, and Bacci started to get irritations/sores from the collar... NOT from the contact points of the ecollar, but from the actual collar. I tried making it tighter, looser, lower, etc. Ended up going back to the original collar that came with the Dogtra receivers.
> 
> NO idea if the problem was the Bumperboy collar, but I tried just about everything before switching back to the regular collar. Don't know if it was an allergic reaction or what... I wondered if the elastic part and the expanding/contracting caused the irritation.


Erica,

I'd guess it was an allergic reaction to the plastic collar itself.
My Dobergirl Dubheasa had sores from the regular Tri-tronics collar strap until I switched to a cloth one. I have four of the bumper boys stretch collars and really like how they work. The only problem I've had is the plastic piece where the two screws on either end of the rubber piece go through have broken on two of the collars. Bumper boy is supposed to be releasing a new improved stretch collar under license from Hawx Gun and Dog http://www.hawxdoggun.com/tech-stretch.php
any day now


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Erica,
> 
> I'd guess it was an allergic reaction to the plastic collar itself.
> My Dobergirl Dubheasa had sores from the regular Tri-tronics collar strap until I switched to a cloth one. I have four of the bumper boys stretch collars and really like how they work. The only problem I've had is the plastic piece where the two screws on either end of the rubber piece go through have broken on two of the collars. Bumper boy is supposed to be releasing a new improved stretch collar under license from Hawx Gun and Dog http://www.hawxdoggun.com/tech-stretch.php
> any day now


bumperboy has the Hawx straps now...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> bumperboy has the Hawx straps now...


They're on the website but still listed as "in stock soon" and not shipping yet


----------



## susan jones (Oct 15, 2008)

Its not an attachment it is another whole collar the reciever goes on, google
BUMPER BOY You`ll find them.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan jones said:


> Its not an attachment it is another whole collar the reciever goes on, google
> BUMPER BOY You`ll find them.


HI Susan

Bumper Boy and Hawx both have separate collars but I thought
Denise had a rubber attachment she got from WT Metals?


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Got a hold of Roy Sorenson from WT Metals, he has the collar that replaces the Dogtra collar. It is made of rubber I believe, I like that the whole collar stretches and not just part of it. It was 21.00 including shipping. Roy was at the AWDF and sold out of them very fast so he had to put a new order in so I expect it next week sometime. I will post a pic of it when it comes in. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Denise Picicci said:


> Got a hold of Roy Sorenson from WT Metals, he has the collar that replaces the Dogtra collar. It is made of rubber I believe, I like that the whole collar stretches and not just part of it. It was 21.00 including shipping. Roy was at the AWDF and sold out of them very fast so he had to put a new order in so I expect it next week sometime. I will post a pic of it when it comes in. Thanks for all your input.


I like the sound of that as well. thanks..


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

How about sharing the contact info for the collar? I am interested in one


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes! Please post pictures! I'm interested in knowing more about this collar too.



Denise Picicci said:


> Got a hold of Roy Sorenson from WT Metals, he has the collar that replaces the Dogtra collar. It is made of rubber I believe, I like that the whole collar stretches and not just part of it. It was 21.00 including shipping. Roy was at the AWDF and sold out of them very fast so he had to put a new order in so I expect it next week sometime. I will post a pic of it when it comes in. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> Yes! Please post pictures! I'm interested in knowing more about this collar too.


pics and LINK...are we talking the dog trailer WT Metals?? I did try to find it seriously..but came up short


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes Joby, it is WT Metals who makes the dog trailers. Roy Sorenson does not have these collars on his site. Here is his number 732-249-5145


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Denise I was just about to order a couple from Bumper Boy but am holding off pending a photo of Roy Sorenson's collars. What's the width of the collar? I know Bumper Boy makes a 1 inch and a 3/4 inch.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

He has the same sizes avail, as soon as I get it I will post a pic.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm... looks interesting!


----------

